# The tripod I want isn't available so…..I might cut one down…*gasp*



## crasher8 (Oct 8, 2012)

I really want/need a ground level tripod for macro work which will hold a 5D3 + EF 100 2.8.
The model I want is a Redged RTA-320.
Not available anywhere in the world at this time.
I am not willing to shell out for a Kirk or RRS and am thinking my second choice would be a cut down standard pod. I'm thinking about perhaps a used 2001/190. It's my first choice since it's reliable and the legs are all bolt on so it would be easy to cut with a hacksaw guide. I have no problem with that since I come from a cycling wrenching background and have cut many steerer tubes etc. 

Anyone here do the same? Or anyone have a recommend for something like the Redged? 

TIA


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 8, 2012)

SLIK Mini Pro-V. Heavy duty low to the ground tripod made almost exactly for your purpose. I own one, and it is very robust. Check out the details at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Slik-Mini-Pro-Tripod-2-Way-Tilt/dp/B000ASTKWQ/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I really want/need a ground level tripod for macro work which will hold a 5D3 + EF 100 2.8.
> The model I want is a Redged RTA-320.
> 
> TIA


Available at Redged
http://www.redgedstore.com/Redged%20RTA-320%20Kit


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 9, 2012)

The Manfrotto 055XPROB can be put right down on the ground, and it's more than up to the task of holding your gear. Indeed, it works great with a gripped 5DIII plus the 180 macro with flash on rails on a ballhead -- just be prepared to weigh it down if you need to extend the setup past its tipping point.

(I actually prefer its older cousin, the 3021BPRO, for on-the-ground work. I've got both. The 055XPROB is great; the 3021BPRO is even better.)

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if the one you want to cut is carbon fibre, but if it is consider this the usual advice about not cutting it unless you understand what loose bits of it can do and what to do to contain them.

Jim


----------



## boateggs (Oct 9, 2012)

Why not just put a 1/4 inch bolt through a steel plate and attach a ballhead to it? Too low, put some ricks under it. I did that before I got the Slik mentioned earlier.

ps - the Slik head can be unscrewed and reveals a 1/4 inch threaded stud

EDIT: I uploaded pictures and wrote a review on Amazon for the Slik tripod, ment to do that a long time ago


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 9, 2012)

The 190 legs (and 055 legs) can open up very wide, letting you place the camera very very low, the only practical barrier is the centre column.

The pro version of the legs let you use the column horizontally..

Or just hack the centre column.


----------



## fotoray (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you looked at, for example, the Velbon SHERPA630 Grounder? You remove the threaded center column and the legs spread wide and puts you inches from ground. This tripod works great with my 5D3 + 100mm macro.

http://www.velbon.biz/product/sherpa/sherpa630-530.html


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 9, 2012)

I tried to buy the Redged on their website but wasn't available or able to ship to the States. NOTHING is like the RTA -320. The Slik's are ok but still not a good long term sturdy solution.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 9, 2012)

fotoray said:


> Have you looked at, for example, the Velbon SHERPA630 Grounder? You remove the threaded center column and the legs spread wide and puts you inches from ground. This tripod works great with my 5D3 + 100mm macro.
> 
> http://www.velbon.biz/product/sherpa/sherpa630-530.html



I like most of the specs on the Velbons except for closed length and corresponding load for the shorter models. Thanks for the tip though. It's still the Redged for me.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd love to have a tripod that's waiting for you to attach legs. Custom cut carbon fiber can be had, so pick an OD of carbon fiber tube, and let folks source it on their own. That way I could get 3 pieces of 16" long carbon fiber, or get 6' lengths. Would be ideal for those who take their gear into the water - no joints to clean out later, or studio shooters who always have a level floor.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder what's so tough about shipping to the Colonies?


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 11, 2012)

The US distributor got back to me, ClikElite and told me they should have stock in November. 

Here's a youtube to show you why I want one:

Redged RTA-320 Statief Video Tutorial

And for those who prefer German…

Photokina: Redged RTA-320 macro tripod hands-on


----------

